# Disable monitor startup sound



## Susan1959 (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a Gateway LCD monitor. I can't seen to disable the startup sound it makes as well as the sound it makes when you press the language selection. I Gone into control panel -> sounds and turned that off and it didn't get rid of the monitor sound? Please advise.


----------



## Computer_Genius (Jan 14, 2009)

Go to sounds in control panel and take windows logon out of your current sound scheme. =]


----------



## ernest23 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm trying to get my sound back on an I can't


----------



## deandude1196 (Feb 16, 2009)

Can you do the opposite...select windows logon instead of deselecting it.


----------

